# Info on band brands?



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys, came across a physio supply shop and was wondering if anyone has ever used or heard of a band brand ( lol ) called "Medeband" ? If they are comaprable to other makes ie: Thera-band, then it would make one heck of a cheap alternative for bandsets. The website is www.physiotherapystore.com uk based I think, listing tbsilver at £92 for 45m, and the medeband xx heavy at £60 for similar length.

Anyone know anything more about Medeband?

Thanks,
Iryman


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never heard of that brand. If they are made of pure latex and the price is right, GO FOR IT!


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

hmmm, its says they are 100% latex free...I ordered some of their xx heavy stuff anyway, so I guess I'll see if its any good lol! At least its an excuse to go out hunting for more natural forks!! 
Will post back with some results, such as I can. I dont have a chrony or any kind of measuring equipment, just my two hands and eyes


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*The latex free bands don't have very good snap. -- Tex*


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Tex, any ideas or ways to compensate for this? longer or shorter bands, or maybe a more extreme taper?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Extreme Taper will help, but the bands will not last very long. The non latex, non allergenic rubber just doesn't have the properties that Latex does. There is a new non latex rubber on the horizon that looks very promising, but it is still a ways off in being available to us shooters. -- Tex


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

you should have waited before you ordered. since it is latex free it probably wont work very well.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

oh well, we live and we learn. I'm sure I'll find a use for it!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Some people have allergic reactions to Nat latex so they make this stuff for physio reasons, for people with these allergies, not really shooting, life spans usually poor, and power decrees as the bands age, faster than the nat latex variant.. but you have to try these things sometimes mate..


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

yep, and besides, my gf was on about me making one for her small son, so wouldnt really want anything too powerful for that


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

you could always use it for exercise!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never use Medeband stuff myself but I have ordered from there and the delivery was excellent.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

aye the delivery was very quick, received it today. Made up a bandset with 4 bands per side that feels like it should do for backyard shooting, just need to go find a fork now


----------

